# Kitty in heat



## jillian.burden (Mar 11, 2006)

My cat went into heat on Tuesday and she isnt fixed but I have a male that is neutered, so will he mate with my other cat????


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

He might or he might not. Some neutered males will breed females in heat.


----------

